# Brocklebanks 1970



## raymon (Dec 31, 2013)

Looking for old mates around 1970

Nick Gillespie, Bob Garner, Pete Davies. 

Mahsud 1970 to 1971

Hope all still on planet earth and not nailed by the corona virus.

Would love to have a beer again after the Cavern Club in Liverpool.

Cheers 

Ray Money


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

*Hi Ray*

I joined Mahsud 24 September 1970 and Signed off Rotterdam 17 Feb 1971 . I was 2nd Engineer . Cheers Derek
I remember Bob Garner ; think he was 2nd Mate at the time .


----------



## raymon (Dec 31, 2013)

Hi Derek,

I do remember you, Alan Atack was chief and Ian Seery I think was electrician. 

Happy days nearly 50 years ago now!

Cheers

Ray


----------



## Tony Selman (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi Ray. I was on board Mahsud as CR/O between September 1969 and February 1970, so probably just before you. Left in Philadelphia. I do not remember any of the names you mention but Alan Atack was C/E when I was there.


----------



## Cunarder (Oct 19, 2005)

Hi Ray, I have since lost my Discharge books so can't confirm dates, but I was R/O on Mahsud around that time. I joined in the US somewhere and recognise the names you mention. Cheers, Alan Marsden.


----------



## raymon (Dec 31, 2013)

Hi Alan
Sorry mate just saw this post( Too much VB!, ) saw that you are in Oz, so I am.
Happy days. 
Ray Money


----------



## John.Whitton (Jan 8, 2021)

raymon said:


> Looking for old mates around 1970
> 
> Nick Gillespie, Bob Garner, Pete Davies.
> 
> ...


Hi Ray,
I recently registered on Ships Nostalgia and found your posting which is only a few months old so would very much like to join the thread.
Sorry its taken 50 years for me to appear.
My most memorable 3 voyages were aboard the Mahsud and Maihar. These were during 1970/1972 on the Mitsui Charter. 
Looking at the dates where joined/paid off etc:
Mahsud 23 Aug 70 Nagoya - 17 Feb 71 Rotterdam 
Mahsud 15 Apr 71 Rotterdam - 12 Oct 71 Hong Kong
Maihar 18 Dec 71 Sydney - 13 Apr 72 Middlesbro

I remember that after flying to Tokyo we went by road to Nagoya then stayed in a small hotel for a few days before joining the Mahsud. Can't recall if there was an actual handover but it was definitely me who took over from you Tony. My 2nd R/O was Mike ? from Thornton Cleveleys, Blackpool. 
Hello also to Derek, Alan. , 
I recall the names Bob Garner and Pete Davies along with others Capt Margeson, Alan Atack C/Eng ,Brian Robertson 4th Eng ? Alan Woods Purser, Don Macleod,C/Elect +Paul (other C/Elect) Ian Seery ? Elect.
I particularly remember the ship's constant vibration which caused all sorts of problems i.e. in my case the radar scanner and gear box collapsing onto the radar platform handrails. 
We ended up at the naval yard in Newport News for engine repairs. We were dwarfed by a US navy aircraft carrier which was across the dock from us.
Thanks Alan and Ray for absolutely fabulous Xmas meal. 
I also remember Alan used to go into the galley on a Saturday night and cook fish and chips served in paper for us bar regulars. Never had that on any other ship during my sea career.
Great to have sailed on Mahsud and Maihar which were so modern, stylish and high tech. Great shipmates, really sociable at sea and also not forgetting many parties in Japan, USA. 
I was so impressed with Japan that it led to personal and work connections with many visits over the years since.


----------



## raymon (Dec 31, 2013)

Hi John,
We would have been on Mahsud 23/08/70 Nagoya to 17/02/71 Rotterdam. You maybe right about Paul (C/Elect).
Been 50 years now but I still have a postcard of Hotel Aster in Yokohama where we stayed after flying into Tokyo. BOAC saying that they had run out of whisky stating that they catered for "normal people" not seaman!
before the the minibus trip , having lunch by some bay or lake, to Nagoya arriving in the afternoon to sign on. The parties in Japan Osaka when Bob Garner came back on board to the party with
a girl from the bar, and she was asking Capt. Margeson female guests which bar they worked in!
Went down like a lead balloon and Bob was promptly told to get her out of the party!! I remember the great party
that we had in Baltimore with the US nurses, and all the the time on Washington Ave Newport News when we were there for repairs. Bob Garner, Pete Davies, Nick Gillespie (cadet) and me were in a bar there drinking with the US conscripts
who were sailing to Saigon (Vietnam war days) next day, and we we going to Rotterdam with grain I think and they were saying how they wished that they were coming with us. Hope that they all survived.
Cheers
Ray


----------



## John.Whitton (Jan 8, 2021)

raymon said:


> Hi John,
> We would have been on Mahsud 23/08/70 Nagoya to 17/02/71 Rotterdam. You maybe right about Paul (C/Elect).
> Been 50 years now but I still have a postcard of Hotel Aster in Yokohama where we stayed after flying into Tokyo. BOAC saying that they had run out of whisky stating that they catered for "normal people" not seaman!
> before the the minibus trip , having lunch by some bay or lake, to Nagoya arriving in the afternoon to sign on. The parties in Japan Osaka when Bob Garner came back on board to the party with
> ...





raymon said:


> Hi John,
> We would have been on Mahsud 23/08/70 Nagoya to 17/02/71 Rotterdam. You maybe right about Paul (C/Elect).
> Been 50 years now but I still have a postcard of Hotel Aster in Yokohama where we stayed after flying into Tokyo. BOAC saying that they had run out of whisky stating that they catered for "normal people" not seaman!
> before the the minibus trip , having lunch by some bay or lake, to Nagoya arriving in the afternoon to sign on. The parties in Japan Osaka when Bob Garner came back on board to the party with
> ...


Hi Ray,
Great to hear back from you.
Regarding Ships Nostalgia I'm finding my way around the site. Very interesting and such a lot of content. Am looking forward to the renewed contact with you and hopefully others. I've got to get up in the loft too and see what mementos I can find. 
Yes, the awkward situation at the Osaka shipboard party. Our young lady guests were office staff from the local shipping agent which was a large trading company. I know that most would have likely attended English language night school so would have enjoyed the chance to meet with Englishmen and practice their English. 
A few years after leaving the sea I got a job which resulted in me visiting Japan many times over a period of 20 years and get to understand their culture. My local contact was the same trading company's electronics department. The company was also noted for being the agent for Rolls Royce and importing Scottish whiskey. 
I've had another thought about Mahsud colleagues, the Paul C/Elect am sure was Paul Georgeson. I laughed too about the little hotel (Hotel Aster) I had a bit of a problem at checkout trying to explain that I hadn't consumed the contents of the room fridge. What had happened, I tripped micro switches beneath the bottles as I moved them around for checking. Never made that mistake again.
Also I remember Bonanza on TV, but the voices were dubbed in Japanese. Definitely strange listening to the voice tone of Hoss Cartright's at the time.
Cheers
John


----------



## raymon (Dec 31, 2013)

Hi John,
Hotel Aster where we stayed August 1970, before joining the Mahsud. I also have some photos in  a bar in Osaka and another in a bar in Newport News but I had second thoughts in posting those as it could cause a problem today if someone recognises the " young ladies " from 50 years ago.
Happy Days!
Cheers
Ray Money


----------



## John.Whitton (Jan 8, 2021)

raymon said:


> Hi John,
> Hotel Aster where we stayed August 1970, before joining the Mahsud. I also have some photos in a bar in Osaka and another in a bar in Newport News but I had second thoughts in posting those as it could cause a problem today if someone recognises the " young ladies " from 50 years ago.
> Happy Days!
> Cheers
> ...


Hi Ray,
Yes, I know what you mean, better just keep to your happy memories. 
I used to collect the bar match boxes and remember the typical long box and matches which were quite different to UK matches. Don't think these mementos have survived. How was it we could never find the bar again when going ashore ? One I do recall was Waltzing Matilda Inn, Hong Kong. Had no trouble finding this. 
I was up in the loft today and came across some ship photos and box of half frame slides. Found one film which was processed Mar 71 and is from our Mahsud voyage. These half frame slides are so small,I need to get my projector out to view.There are pictures of Funnel,(one shows repainting underway in Brocks colours over a red base) Also photos of Bridge, Deck, Colleagues. Intend getting some prints done and likely upload to SN Media. Will let you know further.
Found typical Sky Photos of Mahsud which would probably been from Purser's postcard stock. Do you have one of these?










Cheers
John


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

Nice looking ship .


----------



## raymon (Dec 31, 2013)

Hi John,
The bar match boxes brings back memories but I do not have any of those mementos.
I have the original Mahsud photo the same as you posted. It came in a frame and you could write a message
on the left page. My Mother kept the one that I sent for Christmas 1970 and we must have been in New York
when I sent it, from the message I wrote on it at the time.
It will be great if you can manage to post some photos from the Brocks days.
Cheers
Ray


----------



## John.Whitton (Jan 8, 2021)

John Cassels said:


> Nice looking ship .


Hi John,
Thanks for your comment. Nice of you to join in the thread.
My sailing then on such a stylish modern vessel as Mahsud and her sister ship Maihar had the wow factor. It also evoked thoughts that we were witnessing significant changes being implemented in the technology of Engine Room, Bridge, Cargo Handling, Multi-skilled Crew and ultimately reduced crew numbers.
For Radio Room I wasn't really conscious of change then. Yes,it was good to have the latest communications and radar equipment to maintain plus some additional bridge electronics.
The light dawned on me that the days of need for a Radio Officer (Safety of Life at Sea requirement) were coming to an end when some years later (after having already left the sea) I was sent to repair an early installation aboard a gas carrier of Satellite Communications terminal. On completion of the repair I picked up the phone and a voice immediately said "Comsat General". There was I immediately talking to an operator. Amazing. 

Cheers
John


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

John.Whitton said:


> Hi John,
> Thanks for your comment. Nice of you to join in the thread.
> My sailing then on such a stylish modern vessel as Mahsud and her sister ship Maihar had the wow factor. It also evoked thoughts that we were witnessing significant changes being implemented in the technology of Engine Room, Bridge, Cargo Handling, Multi-skilled Crew and ultimately reduced crew numbers.
> For Radio Room I wasn't really conscious of change then. Yes,it was good to have the latest communications and radar equipment to maintain plus some additional bridge electronics.
> ...


I say that as someone who spent all their time on tankers , obo's , bulk carriers etc. Such a ship as your Mahsud 
seems to me to be a real thing of beauty .


----------



## John.Whitton (Jan 8, 2021)

John Cassels said:


> I say that as someone who spent all their time on tankers , obo's , bulk carriers etc. Such a ship as your Mahsud
> seems to me to be a real thing of beauty .


Yes, I agree John. The tankers, container ro/ro, and bulk carriers that I sailed looked rather typical for what they were intended.


----------

